# Working for Al Tayer



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi All

Does anyone have experience with working for Al Tayer? I know they are a huge company in the UAE and needed some feedback about what it is like to work with one of their franchised companies. Any info would help


----------

